# Anyone have a piece of Flexible PVC??????



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I just realized that the Wye that i bought needs a 30 degree elbow to make the connecting pipe go horizontal, so i'm looking for some short Flexible PVC pipe to fix this issue.

Now i know my buddy Mike will need the same solution so anyone out there please drop me a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have tiger flex 3/4, but you can use long 90 PVS 40 from electrical section

Lowes has tiger flex also. If you need 1.5" Discaount Pool supply on Duffrin and Finch had it last time I was there for cheapest price ~ 2.7-/f

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/sch...-end-elbow-150-3-4-inch-pro-pack-of-25/954523

tiger flex

http://www.lowes.ca/tubinghoses/wat...pa-flex-hose_8788894.html?linkloc=reCanonical

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Where in Toronto are you? Also what diameter and length? I can check what pieces I have lying around if you're downtown.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm using 1" for my return lines. I'll stop by HD and see if they sell it, also that pvc electrical elbow would work, hopefully they have it in one inch. 

Thanks fellas.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

ameekplec. said:


> Where in Toronto are you? Also what diameter and length? I can check what pieces I have lying around if you're downtown.


I'm at Keele/401 area


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> I'm using 1" for my return lines. I'll stop by HD and see if they sell it, also that pvc electrical elbow would work, hopefully they have it in one inch.
> 
> Thanks fellas.


homedepot does not have spa flex PVC

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> I'm using 1" for my return lines. I'll stop by HD and see if they sell it, also that pvc electrical elbow would work, hopefully they have it in one inch.
> 
> Thanks fellas.


are you going to run 1" ball-Socket in the tank. I am not sure I seen these for sale and it also will be eyesore, because they are to big.

Any particular reason to have 1" return on the tank your size?

even your pump has 1" output - run it for a foot and reduce to 3/4, because i assume you will reduce it anyway at the enterence to the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Lowes sells spa-flex. I bought some 1" at the one in north Whitby.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

It's 1" reduced to 3/4" loc line.



sig said:


> are you going to run 1" ball-Socket in the tank. I am not sure I seen these for sale and it also will be eyesore, because they are to big.
> 
> Any particular reason to have 1" return on the tank your size?
> 
> even your pump has 1" output - run it for a foot and reduce to 3/4, because i assume you will reduce it anyway at the enterence to the tank


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> It's 1" reduced to 3/4" loc line.


it is also recommended to have piece of flex hose somewhere in the line to reduce vibration to the glass/acrylic

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I intend to run the return so that it does not touch the acrylic.

I was going to run a piece from the return pump to my T to reduce vibration



sig said:


> it is also recommended to have piece of flex hose somewhere in the line to reduce vibration to the glass/acrylic


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Got all my plumbing done. Thanks guys.


----------

